# Breaking down 440VAC single phase to 120V single phase



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

http://www.automationdirect.com/adc/Shopping/Catalog/Power_Products_(Electrical)/Power_Transformers/Compact_Control_Transformers/480x240_VAC_to_240x120_VAC/PH50MQMJ


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Call Jenkins Electric in NC. (USA) 1-800-438-3003. They can build any type of XFMR you need. They will ship anywhere. Since you have no account, a credit card will be required.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

For us here in the USA, that's a common every day part that will be on the shelf at any electrical distributor, called a Control Power Transformer. 50VA is the smallest size in most cases. But for you in Trinidad and Tobago, I have no idea. That Automation Direct link posted by Peter D may be your best option.


----------



## buckian (Jun 21, 2011)

Guys,

thanks for the replies....

please note that the primary voltage is 440VAC, not 480VAC.

If a 4:1 transformer is used, the output will be 110AC, not 120VAC...

I am not really experienced in electrical, so I'm not sure if using 110AC would be ok for a 120VAC device....

Also, If I apply 440AC to one of these control transformers, like the one specified in the link given in an earlier reply, would it output 110AC or only 220AC...I was looking at the spec sheet, but still, I"m not sure.

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

buckian said:


> Guys,
> 
> thanks for the replies....
> 
> ...


As a gross general rule, most electrical equipment is designed to handle a +- 10% tolerance of input voltage. So when something says "120VAC", it is usually capable of accepting anywhere from 108-132V. But you would want to check your specific device specifications to be sure.

The CPT in that link has a dual output. Depending on how you wire it, you can have 110 or 220V output.


----------



## acutter (Jun 19, 2011)

buckian said:


> Guys,
> 
> thanks for the replies....
> 
> ...


Most control transformers have multi-taps for primary and secondary check out this link

http://www.amazon.com/Eaton-C0050E2A-50va-Control-Transformers/dp/B002064C7Y

I hope that this helps.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey buckian, it will probably be easier for you to get what you want from England or India versus the USA, due to our having zip codes. The online stores are mostly not setup for ordering from T&T. That said, there is an electrical distributor in Arima that may have what you want, I don't remember the name though. Near the Highway by the football field. Something like Ramsuringhs.



Do me a favor, next time you are out, have a double- with slight for me.:thumbsup: Oh and a Pear D.


----------

